# Selling...(4) Tivos, (3) Minis, 1 Stream



## JadeKyle (Nov 5, 2003)

Selling...(2) Tivo Bolt VOX 500GB w/lifetime, (1) Tivo Bolt 1000 GB, (2) Tivo Minis w/lifetime, (1) Tivo Mini 2 w/lifetime, (1) Tivo Premiere 4 with/lifetime, (1) Tivo Stream, (1) 250 GB Western Digital Expander, (1) Tivo Plush Doll

All units have their remotes in great condition, all units near flawless condition. Most units will come in original boxes. I have not decided on a price...make me an offer. I am in NH, and can ship out via UPS from my place of business. Would prefer, and entertain lower price, if all go to the same buyer. I will share Facebook contacts and personal cell number to buyer for contact and ease fear of a fraud sale...(it is always tricky, cash before receipt...I will do whatever necessary to alleviate said fears including Facetime call showing units, or units in operation). I will not package/ship before payment receipt, but will jump through any hoops presented to satisfy buyer fears...I am a good family man with wife and children...not looking for a fraud, just want my Tivos to go to a loving family. I am moving to internet streaming only, and my new cable company is fiber optic, Tivos need coax input from cable company to operate. Current e-mail is [email protected], but that is changing to [email protected] on 11/30 if trying to reach me regarding this. Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## cosmo_thenaut (5 mo ago)

JadeKyle said:


> Selling...(2) Tivo Bolt VOX 500GB w/lifetime, (1) Tivo Bolt 1000 GB, (2) Tivo Minis w/lifetime, (1) Tivo Mini 2 w/lifetime, (1) Tivo Premiere 4 with/lifetime, (1) Tivo Stream, (1) 250 GB Western Digital Expander, (1) Tivo Plush Doll
> 
> All units have their remotes in great condition, all units near flawless condition. Most units will come in original boxes. I have not decided on a price...make me an offer. I am in NH, and can ship out via UPS from my place of business. Would prefer, and entertain lower price, if all go to the same buyer. I will share Facebook contacts and personal cell number to buyer for contact and ease fear of a fraud sale...(it is always tricky, cash before receipt...I will do whatever necessary to alleviate said fears including Facetime call showing units, or units in operation). I will not package/ship before payment receipt, but will jump through any hoops presented to satisfy buyer fears...I am a good family man with wife and children...not looking for a fraud, just want my Tivos to go to a loving family. I am moving to internet streaming only, and my new cable company is fiber optic, Tivos need coax input from cable company to operate. Current e-mail is [email protected], but that is changing to [email protected] on 11/30 if trying to reach me regarding this. Thank you for your time and consideration.


You're from NH? I am too!


----------

